

Vox.io - skype in the cloud - Marvin85
http://www.vox.io/r/UmhpxU

======
num1
I'm not sure I believe that this was posted by an innocent bystander. Marvin85
appears to have been created for the sole purpose of posting to HN, it's only
submission and comment both belong to this thread (although I can't explain
how old it is, 220 days). I'll buy that a staff member (tomazstolfa) happened
to be watching HN and was able to respond within minutes, but that's dubious,
presumably there are more important things for a startup to be doing. My real
concern is that the link given here is an invitation link, and not the real
homepage of vox.io . I'd assume that normal invitation links only work for a
single user, and this one appears to be able to absorb quite a few people, I
was able to sign on without any hiccups.

Now there's nothing wrong with plugging yourself on HN, if you've created a
useful or interesting service people are glad to pay attention to and, more
importantly, discuss you. However misrepresentation is not something that I
think I can endorse.

With all that said, I like the idea of vox.io . I think I'm going to stick to
my unhappy combination of google voice and skype for now though. vox.io
doesn't seem to provide me anything I don't already have except shady
marketing techniques.

~~~
jan_g
Well, it's like this. With invitations one receives 0.15€ of credit for every
new registered user (similar to some other services, which reward you for
bringing in new users). Marvin85 obviously tried to cash in by posting invite
link. But I don't see anything terribly wrong with that.

There are no hidden marketing techniques and I am not aware that Marvin85 is
in any way connected to our team.

------
tomazstolfa
Hey, thanks for posting vox.io here. Just wanted to let you know we are still
in a testing phase. Expect some minor hickups.

Feedback is very welcome.

~~~
eelco
The verification SMS took a long time to arrive and I couldn't find an easy
way to get back to the page where the code had to be entered. Could find it
using the back button though, but that wasn't really convenient.

Also, more importantly, making calls fails (trying to call my home number in
NL) without any message about what went wrong.

~~~
jan_g
There are some issues with call routing to some international destinations. We
are working full time to resolve those issues. Sorry for the inconvenience.

------
bradmccarty
I really like the idea of not having installed software to make this happen.
Would be perfect for netbooks or Flash-capable tablets where you don't want to
install Skype. Also a great alternative to Google Voice for users not in the
US.

A question, though -- At €.12/minute for me in the US to call someone in
London, that's nearly 6x the cost of a Skype call. Are there any chances of
these rates going down? It's still deadly cheap, to be sure, but price will be
a factor.

~~~
tomazstolfa
Thanks for trying it out.

Some providers charge you a connection fee. With vox.io you don't have to pay
a connection fee or any other hidden cost.

I can't really comment on prices going down at this moment, but we will do
everything we can to bring them as low as possible.

~~~
bradmccarty
Fair enough. Mind dropping me a line? I have a couple other questions --
brad@thenextweb.com

~~~
tomazstolfa
You've got mail.

------
orenmazor
I really like this idea too but apparently I'm already signed up, since my
number already exists in your system.

man, I'm ahead of myself this morning.

~~~
tomazstolfa
huh, that is strange. can you send us an email at support@vox.io and we'll
check.

~~~
logicalmike
Might be a general issue. It says that my phone # is already taken as well.

------
Marvin85
I really like the idea, and if they can bring those rates a bit down this
could be the beginning of a big success.

And I also don't mind supporting a group of my countrymen in their attempt at
reaching for the stars.

~~~
mise
Slovenija?

~~~
tomazstolfa
\o/

------
corin_
There isn't (that I can find?) a list of rates, but €0.55 to call a UK mobile
compared to Skype's €0.29 is a big increase (90% higher).

edit: Noticed the (pretty small) link to <http://www.vox.io/pricing>, but
still no way to look up rates quickly (without typing in a specific number for
each rate lookup).

On a side note, what's the HN policy on a submission with a referral link in
the URL?

------
bradshaw1965
Glad to hear they've been expecting me, but I'd like to hear at least some
explanation of the value I'm going to get before I add my credentials.

~~~
jhaglund
i stopped when it wanted to access my contacts. the ability to spam my
contacts is a fee i'm not willing to pay.

~~~
fgd
The service does not access your contacts unless you explicitly execute the
import. You may choose not to import any contacts and add them by hand.

Also, I find it strange that people are more willing to trust the phone number
than the list of contacts (which you can delete, anyway). Unless you store
some credit card info in your contacts list, I guess :)

------
Eurofooty
Great idea. All the best to you moving forward.

~~~
tomazstolfa
Thanks.

------
exit
i would have signed up, but then you asked for access to my google contacts.
no thanks.

~~~
tomazstolfa
You can still access the service with your FB or Twitter accounts.

An option to sign up with no social account is also planned for a future
release.

